# Ali Highlights Compilation



## Jason Striker II (Mar 6, 2012)

!5 minutes of the greatest of the Greatest

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzM5MTUyOTAw.html


----------



## ChrisT (Jul 25, 2012)

That truly makes me cry, oh gosh that's great. Thank you for that. I wonder who will ever emulate him...?


----------

